# BFP??



## mrsstrube

Test taken 8 DPO _(days past ovulation)_ first urine of the day. it's faint but it's there! It's also got some color to it, unlike the evap lines I've seen on this forum. Help me out ladies! First time, second cycle TTC.


----------



## justonemore31

I think it's a bfp


----------



## Kiwiberry

Looks like a :bfp: to me!! Try a red dye test, might have a nice line with those.


----------



## ChibiLena

I definitely see it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon I jumped on here because I been using clear blue early detection. Got a BFP on 2 yesterday 
But today with FMU the line was so much more fainter than yesterday. 
Was convinced I was having another chemical. 
Have heard a few horror stories about the clear blue dye tests so brought the FRER. 
Was convinced I was gonna get a very faint or a negative because the clear blue one was so faint compared to yesterdays 
But I got this in leads than 2 mins. 

The top 2 are yesterdays 
The 3rd one down is today's with FMU and the last one the FRER is also from today. 
I'm confused. 
Which do I trust. Ures is deffo positive. Have you got any FRER?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Looking forward to an update! Hope you're doing okay.


----------

